# smoked CELIS on a dark blue car



## roxnadz (Jan 10, 2003)

So, since I've relapsed in my fight against mod-itis, I've thought seriously about replacing my regular CELIS taillights with smoked ones. 

Couple questions:

- Do you guys think smoked taillights look better on light cars or dark ones?

- Would I have to buy the entire kit (including resistor packs) again, or can I just get the lights?

Thanks in advance.


----------



## DanB (Feb 20, 2002)

roxnadz said:


> *So, since I've relapsed in my fight against mod-itis, I've thought seriously about replacing my regular CELIS taillights with smoked ones.
> 
> Couple questions:
> 
> ...


I say buy some silvervisions for $40 and sharpen up the stock rear CELIS lights. I personally don't like the smoked look.

-DanB


----------



## roxnadz (Jan 10, 2003)

Yeah, I hear ya  However, I've never been a fan of the silvervision look, and I personally think smoked would look great on a dark colored car. Not so hot on a white or brightly colored car, though.


----------



## PropellerHead (Jan 3, 2002)

*Re: Re: smoked CELIS on a dark blue car*



DanB said:


> *I say buy some silvervisions for $40 and sharpen up the stock rear CELIS lights. I personally don't like the smoked look.
> 
> -DanB *


 I say get a $2.99 can of high temp silver paint and make your own silvervisions. 

I also do not liked the smoked look. Reminds me of those "GTO" covers on 80's mustangs.


----------



## DanB (Feb 20, 2002)

*Re: Re: Re: smoked CELIS on a dark blue car*



PropellerHead said:


> *I say get a $2.99 can of high temp silver paint and make your own silvervisions.
> 
> I also do not liked the smoked look. Reminds me of those "GTO" covers on 80's mustangs. *


I've seen painted bulbs, and though you can't see the yellow anymore - you sure as hell can't see the light when you flip on the signal either!

Here's a pic of my car with silvervision on the right, regular on the left...










-DanB


----------



## Ågent99 (Jan 7, 2002)

Hey! Your golfbag insignia is on the wrong side of the trunk lid, Danno!!!! WTF, Man???  :madrazz: :spank: :irate: :throw:

Chris :bustingup


----------



## PropellerHead (Jan 3, 2002)

*Re: Re: Re: Re: smoked CELIS on a dark blue car*



DanB said:


> *I've seen painted bulbs, and though you can't see the yellow anymore - you sure as hell can't see the light when you flip on the signal either!
> 
> -DanB *


 I have PICS that prove otherwise. SOMEWHERE.. 
HERE:


----------



## PropellerHead (Jan 3, 2002)

and HERE::slap: :spank:


----------



## BillP (Jan 4, 2002)

It is very easy to incorrectly paint bulbs. The biggest mistake is putting too thick a coat of paint. However, it's not easy to spray just the right amount so here's a tip for painting bulbs where it doesn't matter how thick you spray it on ...

Tape off about 1/2" of the glass portion nearest the base of the bulb. That will greatly increase your light output yet the amber portion will not be visible once the bulb is mounted in the socket.


Bill


----------



## vietsb (Apr 8, 2003)

If you already have the clear CELIS upgrade, I'd just stick w/ that instead of wasting money going smoked. Of course, if mola wants to trade and both of you end up happy for some reason or another, that's cool.

If you are going to spend dinero, go for something unique like the all-clear!:thumbup: 

At least you're off your LED-bulb-itis...:nono:

I'm like DanB - a big fan of the SilverVisions or StealthBulbs for that matter. The sprayed bulbs look "okay", but I compared mine to my buddy Greg's GhettoVisions® and my SilverVisions were brighter. He's fairly experienced in the fine art of creating Ghetto bulbs, so they were painted perfectly. Either one is fine, but I like what I got.


----------



## roxnadz (Jan 10, 2003)

Hey! What's wrong with LED bulbs? Those things are :bigpimp:, it's BMW's stupid LCM that's the problem! 

No, they're not out completely. Just way down on my list of things to do. Right now, I'm taking care of the wheels/bumper, though MMS tuning jacking up the price of the bumper doesn't help much :tsk:


----------



## sb540 (Jan 25, 2002)

roxnadz said:


> *Right now, I'm taking care of the wheels/bumper, though MMS tuning jacking up the price of the bumper doesn't help much :tsk: *


Good meeting you at the Fest rox.

What happened with MMS? I was thinking about that $850 plus $100 to paint it offer that I heard about. Did that turn out to be too good to be true?


----------



## DanB (Feb 20, 2002)

It's now $900 plus $100 to paint. Still not bad if you consider hassle factor of sourcing the parts and getting it painted...

-DanB


----------



## sb540 (Jan 25, 2002)

Sounds like you are still thinking about it too, Dan. 

Do you know if shipping is included in the $900? I know there was some discussion about that but I never saw the outcome.

Also, I am wondering if it is dumb to buy this stuff from MMS since they are in Florida and Creveier/Pacific BMW are out here on our coast. I think the parts list is pretty well established, but getting it painted before shipping is tempting. Also I suppose we will also save the sales tax by buying from an out of state vendor.

Anyway, I think I am just rambling to myself at this point. The real issue is whether to spend yet another G on the E39. I swore to myself that the 3.15 diff would be the last mod, but all that mod did is make me love the car more.

You do it first. (insert clever animated smiley face of your choice here)


----------



## vietsb (Apr 8, 2003)

sb540 said:


> *(insert clever animated smiley face of your choice here) *


Ah, is that almost a smilie? :yikes: Comin' over to the darkside are ya?

The M5 bumper looks pretty aggressive on black E39's, so I say both of you should do it. Since it's made of fiberglass (I think), only do so if you are ultra careful about parking stubs and pulling out of driveways.

M5 bumper wouldn't look quite as nice on my Snow White car, which is what I keep saying to justify/brainwash myself into not getting one...


----------



## roxnadz (Jan 10, 2003)

Dude, go ahead and spend the G. You know you wanna. :str8pimpi

Hell, I thought I was done too, and then I went to bimmerfest. Now I'm spending $2K on wheels, another grand on this bumper and yet another $1500 down the line on NAV-TV and a DVD player.

I plan on keeping my E39 for the long haul, and plan on perhaps slipping into a used E65 that's had the bugs worked out of it once this thing's wheels have fallen off. E60? Maybe a 1 in 10 chance. I still hate its looks but damn, if it can go through a house and keep its driver alive, I have _got_ to give it _some_ props. :thumbup:


----------



## sb540 (Jan 25, 2002)

vietsb said:


> *
> M5 bumper wouldn't look quite as nice on my Snow White car, which is what I keep saying to justify/brainwash myself into not getting one... *


Who are you kidding? You need the M5 bumper more than anyone. That blower of yours requires more cool air. It would be a functional upgrade. Besides, if you do it, that would put more pressure on me to follow suit. Also, now that you have momentarily talked yourself out of coilovers, think of all the money you "saved."


----------



## sb540 (Jan 25, 2002)

roxnadz said:


> *Dude, go ahead and spend the G. You know you wanna. :str8pimpi
> 
> Hell, I thought I was done too, and then I went to bimmerfest. Now I'm spending $2K on wheels, another grand on this bumper and yet another $1500 down the line on NAV-TV and a DVD player.
> 
> I plan on keeping my E39 for the long haul, and plan on perhaps slipping into a used E65 that's had the bugs worked out of it once this thing's wheels have fallen off. E60? Maybe a 1 in 10 chance. I still hate its looks but damn, if it can go through a house and keep its driver alive, I have got to give it some props. :thumbup: *


Well of course I want to, that is the problem.

I wonder how many others are in the sb540/roxnads/vietsb mode of constantly trying to stop spending money on mods, promising themselves that this-one-is-the-last every time, and then continuing to pour money into the car.

I don't think you will ever find me in an E65. Not only is it still ugly in my eyes, it's also just too big. Now, on the other hand, we have yet to see what the E60 will look like in a sport package, black, M5 front bumper and sitting down on some nice big rims. I have a feeling I may like it, despite thinking the front and rear lights are ug-city now.

So you are getting the M5 bumper too? Where are you getting it, and for how much? Hmmm? More pressure on me if you get it. Hmmm?


----------



## DanB (Feb 20, 2002)

I just found out that for $500.00 www.driveshafts.com/bmw can build me a custom driveshaft to fit my M5 LSD onto my car... Another $500 for half shafts and labor, and that 1K is gone... Looks vs. performance... My bumper IS sort of falling off after a very unfortunate "ripping half off" incident a few months back. I was able to reattach it, but there is a seam at the bend point, and it broke the plastic channel inside the bumper, so the bumper hangs down about 1/2"

I know! I need 2K!

-DanB


----------



## roxnadz (Jan 10, 2003)

sb540 said:


> *
> 
> I don't think you will ever find me in an E65. Not only is it still ugly in my eyes, it's also just too big. Now, on the other hand, we have yet to see what the E60 will look like in a sport package, black, M5 front bumper and sitting down on some nice big rims. I have a feeling I may like it, despite thinking the front and rear lights are ug-city now.
> 
> So you are getting the M5 bumper too? Where are you getting it, and for how much? Hmmm? More pressure on me if you get it. Hmmm? *


I dunno man, the only thing that's killing the new 7 now is that damn rear end. I'm considering that as my next ride 'cause as you know, I'm real tall (6'4") and I have to put the seat WAY down and back in the E39. So I need it to be large. Not sure I want to go back to a slushbox though. Of course, this is way down the road, say, 3 or 4 years. I'm drivin this bad boy till the wheels fall off. :str8pimpi

The E60 - god damn, why did it have to be so ugly???  I hear that the 545 is supposed to look better, but if it looks like what I've seen out there, I can't be bothered. At least with the 7, it looks good enough on front and sides as to where I won't feel so bad.  Plus, I'll hardly ever look at the rear end 

I was planning on getting it through MMS Tuning, like the rest. Wish they hadn't jacked up the price, even tho it's only $50, it seems.


----------

